# Oplurus cuvieri??



## chris525 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know much about these lovely creatures I have just aquired 2 and cant find a care sheet anywhere. I have many reptiles and know the basics for these guys just wondered if anyone had anymore info.

thanks
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Madagascar Iguania


----------



## chris525 (Feb 28, 2009)

many thanks


----------



## chris525 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump: victory:


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

*Hope this helps*

*Common Name*Iguanas Madagascar Madagascar Iguana, Madagascar spiny-tailed iguana, Madagascar swift, Merrem's Madagascar swift*Scientific name*Oplurus cyclurus*Shelf Life*On average 5 with 8 years*Day temperature*37,5 ° C *Night Temperature*​25° C *Humidity Area*50%. The Iguanas Madagascar does not require high humidity*Adult Size*20 cm overall size (body + tail)*Behavior, Character*The iguanas in Madagascar (_Oplurus cyclurus_) first is nerve and sudden movement is trying to escape if you try to catch him. But if you have a point that is near you, soon calmed down, he will accept your presence and will no longer be afraid when you approach.*Terarioum (cage)*For an adult, not less than 60ch35ch30 cm (length X height X depth). The medium is good to be specific for reptiles living in isolated areas and imierimikes. There must be at least a horizontal branch or stone point Liasos (basking spot), which mount a few centimeters below the heating lamp. There must be a heating lamp (lamp type spot) during the day to heat the bulb and animal radiation UVB, which allows the reptile to the quality of light, which allows the synthesis of calcium through calcium-balanced diet. For more see the relevant link of this site reptiles and lighting.
Also, a hot plate on the same side (the hot side) is positioned below the terarioum. This will be illuminated to add and helping to raise the temperature of the day and be some place warm for the night.
The opposite side of terarioum the cool side and uses a lizard as necessary to reduce the temperature of her body. This side you can spray to have a relative humidity of at least 60%.
For more about terarioum see relevant section Preparation Terarioum.*Daily Care*Check if clean water and remove feces.*Nutrition*These lizards feed on a variety of foods such as small fish, snails, but what we really need are insects and small proportion (10% -15%) dark green leafy vegetables, chopped KAROTI and zucchini. Feeding their young every day and adults every other kind of day. Do not forget to sprinkle the special calcium powder D3 for reptiles in their food (including insects and greenery).*Notes*This is an easy to care for lizard if the watch will live for at least 7 years.


----------



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Thanks Retic*

Thanks retic for the information on the madagascan spiny tailed iguana. ..i have 1 male and 1 female and i looked at the day time tempreture for madagascar and it has a maximum temp of 32 degrees but after 1 month my male stopped going to the toilet. I turned the tempreture upto 38 degrees Celsius and on the second day my male went to the toilet and now also displays a beautiful white colouration instead of brown. i also changed my substrate from sand to soil as I read sand or chip wood can be bad for reptiles. My humidity is at 46% which I thought was too low as I had read that it needed to be seventy percent. I am hoping it will go up a little more as I have added an extra large water bowl to the bottom of the tank sat on a low watt heat matt as I read diameter is better than depth...also I've added a small water dish just under the heat lamp and I've used silicone on small areas of their cork bark log to make tiny water drinking spots...good tip: buy a hollow cork log and chisel a hole at one end...half fill it with moss and they will use it as a bed at night. ..Make sure the temp doesn't drop below 25 degrees in that particular spot...my male didn't move for 3 hours on the first morning because the log has a massive diameter which meant at night he was too low from the ceramic heat bulb....also use glass suckers screwed to bark and stick these to the glass walls this stops hin from staring at himself and also gives him something to climb up. Use twisted rope on screw hooks to make rope vines that hang from the ceiling of the tank..i also have made a swing from chain and cork bark. ..also for ledges I've screwed a t-rex and a buffalo head to the side of my vivarium. These can be found in major pet stores but most people put them on the floor of the tank...I've also screwed cork logs to the side for extra ledges. Hope this gives people a few new ideas


----------

